# Koi oder Lachs



## Olli.P (1. Okt. 2006)

Hallo allemiteinander,

Wir sind ja nun erst seit Mai diesen Jahres zu den Koifans hinzugekommen!!

Als wir dann letztens die letzten 10-15 cm wasser in unserem vergrösserten Teich haben einlaufen lassen; die koi waren ja schon drinne (das andere Wasser hatten wir ja über ein paar Tage verteilt eingelassen) passierte dann das unfassbare: Einer userer Koi ist doch Tatsächlich auf den Stein vom Bachlauf der in den Teich mündet gesprungen und hat sich da einige Zeit aufgehalten!! 

Was hat der denn nu da gemacht???
ging es wirklich nur um den Sauerstoffeintrag der da stattgefunden hat??? oder hat er das was anderes gesucht????
so war dann der Wasserstand als er dann da hoch ist.... 

Ich dachte immer so was macht nur der Lachs?????



leider war die Digicam nich schnell genug zur hand sonst hätten wir dass sicherlich festgehalten...



Gruß 

Olaf


----------



## Annett (2. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Koi oder Lachs*

Hallo Olaf,

wenn ich bei uns frisches Wasser in den Teich zulaufen lasse und den Fischen danach ist, dann schwimmen sie sehr gern gegen die Strömung. 
Deiner hat es vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben? Würde ich aber auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten. Nicht, dass er eines Tages auf dem Trockenen zu liegen kommt...


----------



## rainthanner (3. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Koi oder Lachs*

Hallo Olaf, 


das Wasser kommt von dem höherliegenden Pflanzenbecken und in diesem Becken ist eine Vielzahl an Kleinlebewesen beheimatet, von denen immer wieder ein paar in den Teich gespühlt werden. 

Siehs mal aus der Sicht des Fisches:
Der Fisch hat dies erkannt und steht vor dem Einlauf des Bachlaufs. Dort muß er nur noch warten und die Leckerbissen werden ihm direkt ins Maul gespühlt. 
Nun denkt sich der Fisch natürlich, dass dort wo das Wasser mit den Leckerbissen herkommt der gerade Weg ins Schlaraffenland ist. 
Er will natürlich dort hin. Ist doch klar, oder?  

   

Gruß Rainer


----------

